# why my tarantula keeps trying to escape?



## Juma (Jul 28, 2016)

I wanted to know if is there any particular reason why my tarantula keeps trying to escape from her habitat... I feed her well, I moister the habitat, i give her water... is there something bothering her or is just instinct? Do other tarantulas do that too? Mine is a Lasiodora Parahybana.


----------



## bryverine (Jul 28, 2016)

How moist are we taking? What size is it? 
Please take a picture of the setup so everyone here can actually help without just speculation and guess work.

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## Sana (Jul 28, 2016)

A picture would help a lot.  How long has your tarantula been in the enclosure?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 28, 2016)

We always need pictures to have rough idea of what the problem may be. 

LPs like moisture but not loads of it. If the enclosure is too moist with not enough ventilation then it will be too stuffy for your LP. This could cause problems further down the line. I usually just put a little spag moss around the water bowl and overflow it a little bit. When it dries out I overflow it again. 

A stuffy cage is just a guess on the problem at hand. It could just be too hot as it is summer and the temps rise. 

Anyway, if you could supply pics then we can advise better


----------



## Juma (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Juma (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Juma (Jul 28, 2016)

Sana said:


> A picture would help a lot.  How long has your tarantula been in the enclosure?


a few months...


----------



## Juma (Jul 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> We always need pictures to have rough idea of what the problem may be.
> 
> LPs like moisture but not loads of it. If the enclosure is too moist with not enough ventilation then it will be too stuffy for your LP. This could cause problems further down the line. I usually just put a little spag moss around the water bowl and overflow it a little bit. When it dries out I overflow it again.
> 
> ...


Well, It's winter in here, so i think heat is not the problem. see that net? Thats the covering all the top of the habitat, so i think ventilation is not a prob (sorry if its bad english)


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 28, 2016)

It needs a lot more substrate in the enclosure I would say 6 inches from the bottom so that it can create a burrow and protect it from falls.

What is the green insect in there? If you are using as a feeder for the tarantula it is probably spooked by it as it is quite large. I know LPs are known for being great eaters but there are individuals that prefer smaller feeders. I would remove it. Your T could be in pre-moult and it may be bothering it.

lose the mesh.

It could do with a bigger hide too. It also needs a water dish in there just saying as I cant see one.

Try this and let us know if its behaviour changes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sana (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm going to offer what is meant as constructive criticism.  I hope it doesn't come across badly.  I would add considerably more substrate to your enclosure first.  I never have more then 2xDLS (diagonal leg span, US standard measurement).  Most people recommend 1.5x DLS.  If the measurement thing needs clarification let me know.  I don't know what standard is used in Brazil. The net/screen top isn't the best type that you can use.  Tarantulas can chew through it fairly easily and escaped spiders aren't much fun.  The other downsides to screen are that tarantulas tarsal claw can get caught relatively easily in it and if they fall from it can be seriously injured.  They also allow the environment in the enclosure to dry out faster which for your particular tarantula isn't a good thing.  The species of tarantula that you have does better with somewhat moist substrate and always having a full water dish so it's a little more humid.  I think that I'm seeing some rocks as decoration in the enclosure.  I don't personally use objects that are that hard in my enclosures just in case of a fall.  My tarantulas occasionally climb so I try to make the enclosure as fall safe as possible.   That should give you enough to start working with.  There are some other pieces that will come into play here but I prefer to get information in small steps that I can work with before I move on to the next step.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 28, 2016)

A IMO _gargantua _size set up, combined with miserable inches of substrate. There's not a piece of good old cork bark, only those plastic type stuff with an helluva of wasted space. Height IMO unacceptable for a NW terrestrial. And where is the water dish?

Weather/temperature isn't a issue, that's a Brazil native one, as you know better. We manage worldwide to breed and raise those without issues (all hail the "LP" so hated, btw). I would move the _Theraphosidae _into another more little enclosure with inches of substrate (why the 'Scrooge' mentality with substrate?) water dish, cork bark, just a corner slightly moist. Nothing else.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bryverine (Jul 28, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> loose the mesh.


I think the point here is find a more suitable top. Don't lose the lid all together!

While my LP does not burrow or even dig for that matter, more sub gives them the opportunity to do so in the off chance they want to. 

I'd replace that plastic hide with a piece of cork bark shoved/covered mostly by the deep substrate.

You should certainly put a water dish in there too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 28, 2016)

That Tarantula is probably wanting to leave because there's not enough substrate to burrow, and because the home it's surviving in is pretty barren. It's basically a prison/jail cell, and no animal likes that including humans.

It likely feels exposed/nervous and thus wants to find a place to hide.

It needs a water bowl too, that "home" is terrible.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

KezyGLA said:


> It needs a lot more substrate in the enclosure I would say 6 inches from the bottom so that it can create a burrow and protect it from falls.
> 
> What is the green insect in there? If you are using as a feeder for the tarantula it is probably spooked by it as it is quite large. I know LPs are known for being great eaters but there are individuals that prefer smaller feeders. I would remove it. Your T could be in pre-moult and it may be bothering it.
> 
> ...


It has a water dish on the left, you can't see from the photo. I have more substract and i pretend to put it soon, but for that i would need to remove the tarantula and she's kinda agressive these days (some days she's not) and it just gets impossible to remove. But I will put it soon, I'm very concerned about the fall, she climbs a lot... 
I'm feeding her mostly with grasshoppers, is it the insect the problem or how big is it? I've read in a lot of places that's okay too feed her with big insects (not really big, about her size...)


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Sana said:


> I'm going to offer what is meant as constructive criticism.  I hope it doesn't come across badly.  I would add considerably more substrate to your enclosure first.  I never have more then 2xDLS (diagonal leg span, US standard measurement).  Most people recommend 1.5x DLS.  If the measurement thing needs clarification let me know.  I don't know what standard is used in Brazil. The net/screen top isn't the best type that you can use.  Tarantulas can chew through it fairly easily and escaped spiders aren't much fun.  The other downsides to screen are that tarantulas tarsal claw can get caught relatively easily in it and if they fall from it can be seriously injured.  They also allow the environment in the enclosure to dry out faster which for your particular tarantula isn't a good thing.  The species of tarantula that you have does better with somewhat moist substrate and always having a full water dish so it's a little more humid.  I think that I'm seeing some rocks as decoration in the enclosure.  I don't personally use objects that are that hard in my enclosures just in case of a fall.  My tarantulas occasionally climb so I try to make the enclosure as fall safe as possible.   That should give you enough to start working with.  There are some other pieces that will come into play here but I prefer to get information in small steps that I can work with before I move on to the next step.


You know, I'm just learning this now and all I know comes from the internet, and a lot of the things I have read was wrong, so that's why I'm a little lost... I'm just feeling the worse mother of tarantulas in the world.. :/
But I'm aware that it needs more substract, I'm just waiting for her to calm down because its a little agressive and it gets impossible to remove her that way...
I haven't considered that she would chew the screen, I think she would have done it by now, but she's very small yet, What do you recomend to substitute it? holes in the glass?
I'm removing the rocks right now!!!!
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Sana (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> It has a water dish on the left, you can't see from the photo. I have more substract and i pretend to put it soon, but for that i would need to remove the tarantula and she's kinda agressive these days (some days she's not) and it just gets impossible to remove. But I will put it soon, I'm very concerned about the fall, she climbs a lot...
> I'm feeding her mostly with grasshoppers, is it the insect the problem or how big is it? I've read in a lot of places that's okay too feed her with big insects (not really big, about her size...)


I wouldn't think that the prey is an issue as long as she's eating it.  They easiest way that I have found to remove a tarantula from an enclosure is to put a cup over them while they are on the substrate or the side and then gently slide a piece of cardboard under the opening so they step into the cup.  I like peanut butter jars a lot for this use with tarantulas that size.  Clear so you can see what you're doing and once they are in you screw on the lid and proceed with what you need to do.  Anything large enough to put the spider in with a lid serves the purpose just fine.  Aggressive isn't the word that I would use to describe a tarantula's behavior.  That word always makes me think that they are plotting against you just waiting to attack which isn't the case.  Defensive is a better description in my opinion.  It seem more fitting as any threatening behavior is really just the spider protecting itself and it's home.  LPs are also well known to be very food motivated tarantulas.  They are generally happy to try to eat anything that moves, including water, prey, tongs, keeper, and any other unknown moving object.  It sounds like your LP is displaying pretty classic behavior of her species.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> A IMO _gargantua _size set up, combined with miserable inches of substrate. There's not a piece of good old cork bark, only those plastic type stuff with an helluva of wasted space. Height IMO unacceptable for a NW terrestrial. And where is the water dish?
> 
> Weather/temperature isn't a issue, that's a Brazil native one, as you know better. We manage worldwide to breed and raise those without issues (all hail the "LP" so hated, btw). I would move the _Theraphosidae _into another more little enclosure with inches of substrate (why the 'Scrooge' mentality with substrate?) water dish, cork bark, just a corner slightly moist. Nothing else.


Ok, I didn't get much of what you said on the first paragraph (IMO, NW, scrooge?) only that you didnt liked the screen, the size of the substract and... are you saying that it more space that she needs? I just wanted her to feel more nature as possible. Yes there is a water dish on the left, the picture didnt get it. Why are LPs hated? 
Well I thinked that if she was in a big habitat, she would feel more in nature, feel less cloistered or trapped. I'm i wrong??
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

bryverine said:


> I think the point here is find a more suitable top. Don't lose the lid all together!
> 
> While my LP does not burrow or even dig for that matter, more sub gives them the opportunity to do so in the off chance they want to.
> 
> ...


Yes there is a water bowl. Can you send a picture to what are you refering too?


----------



## Sana (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> You know, I'm just learning this now and all I know comes from the internet, and a lot of the things I have read was wrong, so that's why I'm a little lost... I'm just feeling the worse mother of tarantulas in the world.. :/
> But I'm aware that it needs more substract, I'm just waiting for her to calm down because its a little agressive and it gets impossible to remove her that way...
> I haven't considered that she would chew the screen, I think she would have done it by now, but she's very small yet, What do you recomend to substitute it? holes in the glass?
> I'm removing the rocks right now!!!!
> Thank you for the help.


You are certainly not the world's worst tarantula mother.  You care enough about her to come here, ask questions, and work with the advice that you receive.  That makes you a much better tarantula mother then a great number of keepers out there.  I generally cut a piece of plexiglass/acryllic (don't know if there is another word for it) that fits the top of the enclosure and drill some air holes in it.  I also use a latch and hinges on mine rather then trying to make it fit tightly enough to keep the tarantula in.  This has the added benefit of giving me the ability to lock the enclosure it I feel like I need to since I've got kids running around.  I'll include a picture of an enclosure that I have done this with.  The only difference between it and yours if that mine is currently housing an arboreal tarantula so it's sitting on end rather then the bottom.  You can do the same thing but sitting in the proper orientation so that the lid is on top instead of in the front.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> That Tarantula is probably wanting to leave because there's not enough substrate to burrow, and because the home it's surviving in is pretty barren. It's basically a prison/jail cell, and no animal likes that including humans.
> 
> It likely feels exposed/nervous and thus wants to find a place to hide.
> 
> It needs a water bowl too, that "home" is terrible.


Why "barren"??? So she needs a bigger home and more substract. that's what you're trying to say? I'm sorry, I'm doing my best with the english, but yet is kinda hard......


----------



## Sana (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> Ok, I didn't get much of what you said on the first paragraph (IMO, NW, scrooge?) only that you didnt liked the screen, the size of the substract and... are you saying that it more space that she needs? I just wanted her to feel more nature as possible. Yes there is a water dish on the left, the picture didnt get it. Why are LPs hated?
> Well I thinked that if she was in a big habitat, she would feel more in nature, feel less cloistered or trapped. I'm i wrong??
> Thanks for the help.


IMO=in my opinion
NW=new world tarantula, a tarantula that comes from North or South America
scrooge=classic character in a fairy story who is miserly, refusing to share his wealth with those in need until he is shown the error of hi ways in a dream

For future reference:
OW=old world tarantula, a tarantula that comes from Europe, Africa, Asia, or Australia
arboreal=any species of tarantula that generally lives above ground creating their web/retreat in trees, bushes, or tall grass
terrestrial=any specie of tarantula that generally lives on or under the ground creating their web/retreat under or around rocks, sticks, holes into the ground. etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Sana said:


> I wouldn't think that the prey is an issue as long as she's eating it.  They easiest way that I have found to remove a tarantula from an enclosure is to put a cup over them while they are on the substrate or the side and then gently slide a piece of cardboard under the opening so they step into the cup.  I like peanut butter jars a lot for this use with tarantulas that size.  Clear so you can see what you're doing and once they are in you screw on the lid and proceed with what you need to do.  Anything large enough to put the spider in with a lid serves the purpose just fine.  Aggressive isn't the word that I would use to describe a tarantula's behavior.  That word always makes me think that they are plotting against you just waiting to attack which isn't the case.  Defensive is a better description in my opinion.  It seem more fitting as any threatening behavior is really just the spider protecting itself and it's home.  LPs are also well known to be very food motivated tarantulas.  They are generally happy to try to eat anything that moves, including water, prey, tongs, keeper, and any other unknown moving object.  It sounds like your LP is displaying pretty classic behavior of her species.


Thanks for the tip, I'l try that! 
Yes, you're right, defensive is the best word for her behavior. and yes, she really tryes to attack anything that moves, im glad that is a typical behavior for her species
thanks for the help


----------



## Sana (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> Thanks for the tip, I'l try that!
> Yes, you're right, defensive is the best word for her behavior. and yes, she really tryes to attack anything that moves, im glad that is a typical behavior for her species
> thanks for the help


That behavior is actually one of my favorite things about LPs and other similar species.  Always a lot of fun to feed, not always easy to work with.  I don't think that there is a widespread hatred of LPs.  Those that keep that really seem to enjoy them and I have seen a lot of folks recommend them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jul 29, 2016)

How did she lose a leg?


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Sana said:


> You are certainly not the world's worst tarantula mother.  You care enough about her to come here, ask questions, and work with the advice that you receive.  That makes you a much better tarantula mother then a great number of keepers out there.  I generally cut a piece of plexiglass/acryllic (don't know if there is another word for it) that fits the top of the enclosure and drill some air holes in it.  I also use a latch and hinges on mine rather then trying to make it fit tightly enough to keep the tarantula in.  This has the added benefit of giving me the ability to lock the enclosure it I feel like I need to since I've got kids running around.  I'll include a picture of an enclosure that I have done this with.  The only difference between it and yours if that mine is currently housing an arboreal tarantula so it's sitting on end rather then the bottom.  You can do the same thing but sitting in the proper orientation so that the lid is on top instead of in the front.


Thank you, that helped a lot!! in here we call acrylic too, and its a great idea. Your habitat is so damn beautiful!!!
Thank you, Sana, for all the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Andy00 said:


> How did she lose a leg?


<br class="Apple-interchange-newline"><div id="inner-editor"></div>

I think the environment was not humid enough when she was molting, a mistake I'l never do again!!! (but before the molting that leg had a part where it was pink, what was result of another molting on another bad environment....)


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> It has a water dish on the left, you can't see from the photo. I have more substract and i pretend to put it soon, but for that i would need to remove the tarantula and she's kinda agressive these days (some days she's not) and it just gets impossible to remove. But I will put it soon, I'm very concerned about the fall, she climbs a lot...
> I'm feeding her mostly with grasshoppers, is it the insect the problem or how big is it? I've read in a lot of places that's okay too feed her with big insects (not really big, about her size...)


The food size depends on the individual T. It could be spooked by bigger feeders. Try feeding it something the size of its abdomen.

It may be in premolt and not want to share its enclosure with a big hopper jumping about. 

As for removing the T you can place a deli tub over her then slide the lid of the deli tub or a bit of cardboard underneath and remove her. Give it a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> Why "barren"??? So she needs a bigger home and more substract. that's what you're trying to say? I'm sorry, I'm doing my best with the english, but yet is kinda hard......


I wish I spoke Portuguese  Barren meaning there is very little in there for the T to feel secure, and yes to more substrate. Terrestrial Ts, should not be kept with such a height. The distance between the substrate surface and the lid should be no more than 150% the diagonal leg span of your tarantula. So if your T had a DLS of 2 cm, then the distance should be no more than 2.5 cm.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> Ok, I didn't get much of what you said on the first paragraph (IMO, NW, scrooge?) only that you didnt liked the screen, the size of the substract and... are you saying that it more space that she needs? I just wanted her to feel more nature as possible. Yes there is a water dish on the left, the picture didnt get it. Why are LPs hated?
> Well I thinked that if she was in a big habitat, she would feel more in nature, feel less cloistered or trapped. I'm i wrong??
> Thanks for the help.


You didn't get much of what I've said for two reasons: First, English. My English, which is crap, and I know that (and I don't give a damn about, btw).
The worldwide conquerors language isn't my first, nor second or third language. *I'm Italian* (and a proud hardcore Nationalist) and, unlike India or such, we *never *were dominated by her "majesty" fellas, nor, no matter (*sadly!*) the fall of WW2, ended dominated in a 100% cultural way by those. Defeated, yes. Dominated, no 

I've learned English alone, since back then (I'm not so young, born in 1979) in Italy public schools started to teach English only in the late '80 (private schools were a different thing, of course, but I was raised following our ancient values, not by the soft, weak rich ones, even if my family wasn't poor at all).

"IMO" is nothing but a short, "Internet slang" term. A garbage of modern world, nothing else, but since I tend to be lazy oh well, I tend to use that.

"NW" means New World, therefore used when American continent _Theraphosidae _are involved (no matter if North, Central or Southern ones).

"Scrooge". Well, read Dickens, ah ah ;-)

About "LP" I've said "hated" because I have noticed, more than once here, the disrespect for those (IMO amazing) _Theraphosidae_. Maybe because (and they are lucky, period) a lot of people here doesn't know what, unlike me, an Arachnid Ban (a total one) is. After the Ban occurred in Italy, in 2003, certain people would had "killed" for a, so "hated", _Lasiodora parahybana_ to own.

About your pet, IMO I've said that your enclosure is: for me, too big. Without the good inches of substrate a _Theraphosidae _needs (you never know, after all, if a _Theraphosidae _feels/want the need for burrow/semi burrow etc) I have not saw a water dish, but if there's one, that's ok and IMO all you need for the humidity part.

The enclosure height is unacceptable for me when bulky/chubby NW terrestrials are involved. Things like that play a part in your issue, Lady.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> You didn't get much of what I've said for two reasons: First, English. My English, which is crap, and I know that (and I don't give a damn about, btw).
> The worldwide conquerors language isn't my first, nor second or third language. *I'm Italian* (and a proud hardcore Nationalist) and, unlike India or such, we *never *were dominated by her "majesty" fellas, nor, no matter (*sadly!*) the fall of WW2, ended dominated in a 100% cultural way by those. Defeated, yes. Dominated, no
> 
> I've learned English alone, since back then (I'm not so young, born in 1979) in Italy public schools started to teach English only in the late '80 (private schools were a different thing, of course, but I was raised following our ancient values, not by the soft, weak rich ones, even if my family wasn't poor at all).
> ...


Ok I understend you. Thanks for the tips.
 So is not the length that you are concerned about, right? just the height, that can be easily solved with more substract, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Juma (Jul 29, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I wish I spoke Portuguese  Barren meaning there is very little in there for the T to feel secure, and yes to more substrate. Terrestrial Ts, should not be kept with such a height. The distance between the substrate surface and the lid should be no more than 150% the diagonal leg span of your tarantula. So if your T had a DLS of 2 cm, then the distance should be no more than 2.5 cm.


this is what i found about barren: unproductive,arid,  barren, dry, dusty, poor . so is that what you mean? and why is that?
So, wait, if her leg has 2 cm then the distance between the substract and the top would have to be 2,5 cm ?? Thats so weird, why so little distance? I don't understend....


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> this is what i found about barren: unproductive,arid,  barren, dry, dusty, poor . so is that what you mean? and why is that?
> So, wait, if her leg has 2 cm then the distance between the substract and the top would have to be 2,5 cm ?? Thats so weird, why so little distance? I don't understend....


It is not the span of one leg. It is the span from the tip of the farthest rear leg on one side to the tip of the furthest front on the other side. We call it Diagonal Leg Span DLS.

Terrestrial Ts can have fatal falls from short heights.

They aren't built for climbing.

Their abdomens hold a lot of vital organs and a small fall could prove fatal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## billrogers (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> this is what i found about barren: unproductive,arid,  barren, dry, dusty, poor . so is that what you mean? and why is that?
> So, wait, if her leg has 2 cm then the distance between the substract and the top would have to be 2,5 cm ?? Thats so weird, why so little distance? I don't understend....


when terrestrial tarantulas (like yours) climb they are prone to falling. If they fall from too high they could suffer internal damage, some other injury, or especially a ruptured  abdomen, which is basically a guaranteed death. You were also advised to remove the rocks because in the circumstances your tarantula does fall, lading on something hard greatly increased chances of an injury. Now 2.5cm for a 2cm tarantula is just a safety precaution. It's just eliminating all threats. A tarantula would most likely be fine from a fall much higher that that, but just to be safe, we don't want to take chances.


----------



## billrogers (Jul 29, 2016)

Awwww @KezyGLA , you beat me to it


----------



## KezyGLA (Jul 29, 2016)

billrogers said:


> Awwww @KezyGLA , you beat me to it


Sorry boss. 

At least we know people are quick to help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Jul 29, 2016)

Juma said:


> this is what i found about barren: unproductive,arid, barren, dry, dusty, poor . so is that what you mean? and why is that?


Barren, meaning there is not a lot of things in the tank for the Tarantula to hide in or around. make sense? Many animals don't feel safe out in the open.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Juma (Jul 30, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Barren, meaning there is not a lot of things in the tank for the Tarantula to hide in or around. make sense? Many animals don't feel safe out in the open.


Oh, I see.... so more hiding places. ok.


----------



## Juma (Jul 30, 2016)

So is not the length that you guys are concerned about, right? just the height, that can be easily solved with more substract, right?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## bryverine (Jul 30, 2016)

Juma said:


> So is not the length that you guys are concerned about, right? just the height, that can be easily solved with more substract, right?


Exactly! Height prevents large falls. Large falls are potentially deadly for bulkier tarantulas.

More horizontal space just means it's harder to find prey. This had never been an issue for my LP, she's a pig.


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 30, 2016)

Juma said:


> So is not the length that you guys are concerned about, right? just the height, that can be easily solved with more substract, right?


Rule of thumb:

For terrestrials 3x legspan in width, no more than 1x legspan in heigth
For arboreals 3xlegspan in height and in my opinion at least 2x legspan in width to be able to roam around (which they do frequently)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

